# [MBP 15"] EyeTV Live - Problème pour capter



## M@cDavid (15 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'une clé USB PCTV nanoStick (73e) et je rencontre un problème pour capter simplement ... tout simplement.

Si j'utilise le cable classique pour une antenne Hertzienne, j'arrive à capter donc mon antenne est bonne. Ainsi, j'ai une liste de chaîne.
Quand j'utilise la petite antenne livrée, je n'arrive à rien capter du tout.

Avez-vous aussi ce problème ? 

Merci d'avance de votre aide.

---------- Post added at 18h06 ---------- Previous post was at 17h56 ----------

J'espère être dans la bonne section, si non, merci de déplacer le poste dans la bonne section.


----------



## M@cDavid (19 Août 2009)

Suis-je dans la bonne section pour ne pas avoir de réponse ?


----------



## pim (21 Août 2009)

Bonjour 

C'est pas une histoire de section, plutôt une histoire de mois - en août tout le monde est sur la plage.

Pour te répondre, j'ai un copain qui habite à 250 mètres de la Tour Eiffel, pour un peu il pourrait capter la TV avec ses plombages dentaires, mais en ce qui concerne la petite antenne, c'est zéro. Et je te le confirme aussi de mon côté, moi qui suis perdu dans la campagne Auvergnate 

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## M@cDavid (21 Août 2009)

pim a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> C'est pas une histoire de section, plutôt une histoire de mois - en août tout le monde est sur la plage.
> 
> ...



Merci de ton retour d'expérience en tout cas.


----------



## pim (22 Août 2009)

Je t'en prie, c'est avec plaisir


----------

